# Salary advice KL



## Roan (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello,

I got a job offer in KL from my current company. I am a senior business constultant (IT related). In the netherlands i have a salary of 5700 euro a month incl. company car.

Anyone have an idea what kind of salary i can ask in Kuala Lumpur?

Thank you


----------



## sendomike (Oct 6, 2014)

You can live a relatively lavish lifestyle with a salary of RM15k - 20k range.


----------

